# My Mag Pump is too powerful



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

Hey All,
I just bought a new 1200gph pump for my DIY wet/dry but it's too powerful for my skimmer and overflow tube.
The tank fills up faster then what the overflow tube will suck.

My question is, will a bigger overflow tube siphon more water faster then the 1" PVC one I have now....I've even tried (2) overflow tubes and it's still not enough.
Any ideas???








The overflow box drains more then fast enough so I know that's not an issue.

The last thing I want to have to do is restrict the pump's flow rate with a ball valve.
I can send a picture if anyone's unclear about what I'm talking about.

Please help as I this DIY project is almost complete!!!


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

I would say try a larger overflow if it's an option, but I couldn't begin to tell you how large of a tube to use. A little bit of added diameter to a tube makes a huge difference in how much water will flow, definitely more than most would think for the little bit of added size, so go up in sizes slowly.

Oh yeah, where have I seen your avatar before? It looks familiar, I think.


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks....I'll keep trying that. Maybe even go up to 2"ABS pipe.
Anyone else have advice on this?

Oh yeah...As for the avitar, she's an old fishn' buddy of mine







lol


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

2" might be a bit much, but it's not like it's real expensive, so go for it.

And I guess I don't recognize your fishing buddy!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I have the same pump on my diy wet/dry. My overflow box is rated for 1000 gph. 
The mag drive pumps water up 4' from the floor too the top of the tank, this lessens the pumps GPH ot about 1000gph so it equals out. The overflow box has two 1.5" tubes directed under the main tank to a 20L gal filter. The main tank is 190gal. The return line from the mag pump to the tank is 1.5" pvc. The problem I have is evaporation. When the level gets low the filter runs low also and the pump sucks in air and blows out air bubbles. my solution: on the return line I have a valve to limit the return flow back to the tank. I also have a hose hooked up to a faucet to refill the tank.

Here's some pics, starting w/ the overflow:
View attachment 44224


and the back of the tank showing the overflow tubes and return line:
View attachment 44226


return line w/ valve:
View attachment 44227


The filter showing overflow tubes, 20L filter, media, and pump:
View attachment 44228


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks...But my skimmer and overflow box are DIY too and I don't know what GPH they'd be rated for.
However, I've just bought some 1.5" ABS pipe for my overflow tube and I'll use it along with my 1" PVC tube to see if it makes a difference in sucking more water.
Does your overflow box have a divider in it to keep one side of the box full of water all the time?....I'm also wondering if I've made this divider on mine too tall.

I really didn't want to be forced into reducing the flow back into the tank.
Hopefully this 2nd tube works out...
Maybe tonite I'll add some pics so everyone can see what I'm up against.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

my overflow wont' lose it's siphon if that's what you mean.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

putting a ball vaulve on the line returning isnt a good idea, it will put stress on the powerhead. btw, i have the same skimmer as you, you got it off of ebay, right. but i have a 1,000 gph skimmer and a 1,300 gph pump, at first, it was a little too powerful, so i just put a ball vaulve near the pump and just bled some water off back into the sump. but now what i do, is i just take a piece of wood and prop it in there, so that it keeps the tubes as far apart as possible, and has them tilting to one side, so it can suck out water faster. i will find a pic real quick


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

View attachment 44249
...


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...ssPageName=WDVW id just buy an overflow. or add more pipes. but this one works well for me, it can handle my 1,300 gph pump pumping up about 48"

to make it pump more, i just put a 6.5" piece of wood between the two tubes, and it pumps a lot faster now.
View attachment 44253


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

Yeah...That's what I meant
Thanks


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

Nice pics Illnino!
I try my new siphon tube tonite and let you all know how it goes.

Thanks


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

that's what i hate about box overflow, you have to worry about the ssyphon. with a built in overflow, what goes in will go out. sorry, but i don't ahve any experience wth box overflows.


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

Hey All,
I ended up installing a siphon tube made from 1.5" ABS pipe and everything's working great...No bleeder valves and no restriction what so ever.
I am a very happy man today!!!









I took some pics to share my DIY project with everyone.
Everything on my 200gl setup is DIY.... Including the tank and stand.

Right now there's (2) Fluval 404's, a 901 powerhead, and the wet/dry with a Mag Drive 1,200gph pump.
The wet/dry tower was customized from a Rubbermaid plastic storage container, with (4) drawers that allow easy access to the filter media and the 30gl sump tank is built from 1/4" plexi-glass. So I guess you could say my tank has almost 230gl of water running through it consistantly.

Not finished yet with the canopy, however I would be interested in hearing any feedback or constructive criticism...


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

Overflow box


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

Tower and sump....I've enclosed the tower and covered the sump with glass to reduce evapouration


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

Final pic....Front view of wet/dry

Thanks to everyone who helped me with their advice and experience!!!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

that overflow actually looks really good for a diy. that sump is also awesome looking. only suggestion is that id put more media in it, it dosent look like it has a lot, some filter pad in the top, few bioballs in the next two and lava rock in the bottom??


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

The picture doesn't really show it well but it's funny you suggested all that.

The (4) drawers consist of the flowing:

Top drawer has the bottom cut out with eggcrate and filter wool on it
2nd is just the drawer with lots of holes drilled in it, acting as my drip plate.
3rd has bio balls in it (I still have room for more)
The bottom drawer has red lava rock in it filled half way.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

lets play the GUESS THE FILTER MEDIA game


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

You win!!!


----------

